# I think Cinny may be homeless



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

So due to his health, etc Cinny needs to be moved to stable boarding to a pasture boarding facility. I have a friend that can take him permanently into her misfits/rescues herd but not for a few months as she is waiting for escrow to close on her new place. My husbands friend said we can pasture him with his horses in the meantime. I gave notice 45 days ago when he told me this and Cinny needs to be out by Aug 15 because his stall is now rented.

Well today I found out that although it's my hubby's friends house, land, horses, and wallet paying for the horses, his mom is the general caretaker. She was not informed until yesterday about Cinny coming. SHE is the person with the issue. She pretty much talked to me like I'm some evil person that goes around throwing horses away the second they aren't usable for what I want anymore. She said she was worried about him not getting along with the other horses. Then said she is leaving for three weeks and he can't come until after that and after HER vet looks at him yada yada. Which has Rob's friend completely baffled because he says it's HIS say. 

So there is Drama going back and forth. I'm not sure if he will be moved there and if he does I am worried he will be cared for by someone who doesn't want him there. This on top of not wanting him to go ANYWHERE to begin with. Oh, and to her he would be their horse and I wouldn't be able to visit him or have anything to do with him, since I'm obviously throwing him away and don't want him. And it was supposed to be just for 2-6 months. 

I am just numb and have been in tears for the rest of the day.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Keep shopping around, that lady sounds like a nut.
Some of the best places I've boarded at have been small places that I just stopped in & asked if they would be interested in taking in a boarder.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

natisha said:


> Keep shopping around, that lady sounds like a nut.
> Some of the best places I've boarded at have been small places that I just stopped in & asked if they would be interested in taking in a boarder.


Exactly! I literally drove up and down the county roads knocking on doors by my house until I found some leads. I even left notes on the doors that didn't answer. I ended up with 4 choices back to back and I couldn't be happier than I am at my private barn!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

They're right. Relax, take a deep breath and things will get better, maybe even by tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

How old are these people? that is nuts. Stay calm, breathe and look tomorrow. I would ask the current boarding barn if they know of someone with pasture board , just say the other place flaked out. Maybe they know of someone. I would just start asking around, go look at the local tack or feed store, they may know.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually, it's quite normal for people to want a full vet report AND have their vet look that over and compare it to the horse. Especially if they take on full costs for the horse.

I think that is sensible. You can have a big or small walking vets bill.

We drove my dad's mare four hours to her retirement home, and went to see her since. We didn't get to meet the people, but they were vetted by a work colleagues sister. 

They have the money to give her the best treatment, more than we can afford.

If your horse is only staying for a few months prior to going to your friend's place, then they lady may be wondering how he will fit in to the herd, then disrupt it when he leaves. It happens, I avoided a stable because of that reason. I didn't need blame laying at my door for buddy sour horses.

How many options do you have? I would try and find somewhere else, but on the same stretch if there is no where, you may have to suck it up and deal with her weird demands for a few months till your friend can take him.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait, im confused....are you giving him to your friend, or just trying to move him to your friends place to board him there?

If the fprmer, then maybe the lady xould make swnse that she wants a vet check for him, I mean he is a strange horse she just found out about thats apparently going to go with hers with no info...in her eyes..
On the other hand tbrowing out accusations about you and giving a snotty attitude? Total no go. In either case I would move on and look for a different place. Sounds like straight poison if thats how she leads off.


Good luck


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

First, I don't blame someone for being at least mildly irritated if a horse was to just show up at their house and they're expected to care for it. Even though it's his property and his say SHE is the one expected to deal with an extra horse with a few days notice. Still, I would also be very hesitant to keep my horse at a place where his caregiver obviously doesn't want him there. Is it possible for you to offer to help with the care to take some of the load off? 

I'd look around to see if you have any other options. Drive around areas with horse property to inquire, ask friends and fellow horse people, etc.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a boarder is willing to pitch in it is always appreciated. As a teen I was invited to spend a month on a farm with a few saddle horses. The first thing I did was clean the calf pen, a job that took me 6 hrs. A few days later I went around all the barbed wire fencing that held cattle and restapled downed wire. One Sun. the adults weren't home for milking so since I'd helped many times, I took care of it (5 cows). Their daughter separated it so all was done, washed up and put away. Believe me it was certainly appreciated.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> Actually, it's quite normal for people to want a full vet report AND have their vet look that over and compare it to the horse. Especially if they take on full costs for the horse.
> 
> I think that is sensible. You can have a big or small walking vets bill.
> 
> ...


Duffy, I understand this and I really would do the same thing. I agree completely. BUT This has been in the making for 2 MONTHS. For two months I have asked over and over what they needed, what i need to do, etc and they said nothing, just bring him on over. I offered up coggins, I offered up vet checks, I even had my farrier come out when I knew theirs was doing their horses so that he would be on their schedule. The understanding was that he would be there temporarily with US paying all of his costs both feed and medical unless they decided they wanted him and then they would keep him. Rob's friend said HE wanted him, no questions asked. Everything has been go go go for 2 months. It was just yesterday, 2 days before he was supposed to move that I find out his mom was really in charge and that now we have to wait because SHE doesn't want him there yet and wants her vet to look at him etc etc. It's that I could have been arranging all of this for the past 2 months and have been asking them about it and being told it wasn't necessary that is now causing the big mess with it all.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I have contacted a few almost local stables that I know does pasture board. I contacted my friend who was to take him permanently as soon as her new house/land is through escrow (sadly it's not yet), and hubby and I stroke up a deal that if Cin doesn't move with her by the time we go to CA, Cinny WILL be coming with us to CA. We just need to find something for now. Hubby still wants his friend to board him with the understanding that he is OUR horse, and WE are paying the expenses. But I still am really leery after yesterday.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am picturing Cinny pushing a shopping cart and sleeping in the park.....


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a little more time, due to a possible strangles with the horse taking Cinny's stall, he does not have to move yet. Yay.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what part of CA are moving to ? Glad the horse has a pen for now.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

We are planning on buying a house in Norco, and hoping to get one zoned for 2 horses or more. I have started researching boarding facilities there as well that do have turnout or more of a pasture board but they are very few in CA (which I knew because I grew up there). I did surprisingly find a few within an hour of where we will be staying until we buy a house. I think being able to roam and walk trumps being ridden regularly at this point.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

I currently board in Norco and though would also love a pasture, have only seen dirt lol. When we were looking for a boarding facility, we started with the usual online search and found very few. We've learned that it's more a word of mouth kinda town and coincidently met a lady who was selling a saddle and she recommended we board where she boarded. We would never have known of this place otherwise as they don't have any signs nor do they advertise, but it has been the BEST place and we are very happy to be there. Short walking distance to the trails and riverbed and very friendly boarders. 

Best of luck in your situation! Hope all works out for you.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

SoldOnGaited said:


> I currently board in Norco and though would also love a pasture, have only seen dirt lol. When we were looking for a boarding facility, we started with the usual online search and found very few. We've learned that it's more a word of mouth kinda town and coincidently met a lady who was selling a saddle and she recommended we board where she boarded. We would never have known of this place otherwise as they don't have any signs nor do they advertise, but it has been the BEST place and we are very happy to be there. Short walking distance to the trails and riverbed and very friendly boarders.
> 
> Best of luck in your situation! Hope all works out for you.


Yeah, I have several friends out there. One boards at her friends house and the other boards his TW in Norco. A Morgan I previously owned was out there until he passed away a couple of years ago. I grew up boarding at Serrano Creek Ranch in Lake Forest.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw a recent add on Craigslist for pasture board in Wahoo. Bit of a drive but doable. If push comes to shove, I can ask the lady I rent from if she wants an extra boarder for a few months. He would have to share with the milk cow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

